# Orion's Picture Thread



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

Finally he came out of his little shell. I think he enjoys being in front of the camera. This is only my phone.. nothing special.









Curiously wandering my bed









He actually sat still for this one! He was playing hide and seek with my old shirt









He had just finished a meal worm and was asking for more !


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He is cute! Love his little nose


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks!  I'm blessed to have such a wonderful little guy


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....they know exactly how to look at us with those puppy dog eyes to get more mealies.


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

It is my favorite picture of him thus far  At first I was worried he wouldn't like them, because the first couple days he wouldn't touch them. I just laid a little trail of a few of them along our little play area and he just followed it. lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a little doll! Look at that little pink tongue! Such a sweet and innocent face! More pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

Grumpy Orion!









This is my favorite. It looks like he is smiling 

























Exploring his new play pen









Ori says "Hello everyone!"


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

How adorable is he! I love his coloring, he's so light!  He seems like quite the adventurer! So cute!


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

I got a little snuggling sack for Orion.  He loves it!


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

He is adorable! He reminds me of my Robert! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Look at his little feeties!!! I too love his curled up picture. But then I like EVERY picture.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's absolutely adorable! Such a little cutie. I love all the pictures.


----------

